# Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo....



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

So on Saturday, in Houston, We had a Volkswagen Eos meet. We has the minimum amount of people required for a meet; We had two people !!!! How about that ??
Anyway, Darien was kind enough to showcase his LCT module install.
I recorded the keyfob activation of the top.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrEtaQ9GOAo

Darien also operated the top while driving, both up and down, very impressive ! I still cannot beleive that VW did not allow this from factory, Darn Lawsuits ! I can still remember the interviews on YouTube with the VW engineers on how the top was built to handle it, but it was too distracting, so they were not allowing this... Anyway....
Darien also added a Xenon kit to his car that looked Amazing !! the light kit includes a ballast, and bulbs. The kit did require some modification of the car housing, but it looks amazing.
This is the site were he bought the kit: 
http://www.mod-express.com
Here is a video of the light comming on. Since we had used the car for a while, the lights were already warm, and they did not "strike" on like usual. When he first turned them on earlier, the "light on" effect was that of a Xenon light, which you would expect, since the lights are true Xenon.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thaRkyTmxPY
Darien was apprehensive about sharing the Xenon info with the forum due to some of the criticism and controversy that some suggestions for non-VW OEM modifications have received, however, this is too cool to pass up, so I have posted the video. you make your own call, but don't give Darien any trouble, or he will get even more mad at me for posting this. Sorry Darien,your kit install is too cool to keep to ourselves, and Thanks again for showing me the module. If you need a hand in installing it again, once you receive it back from the updates, let me know, and I'll try to help as much as I can.
Here are the two machines, in all their glory:
















Largest Eos gathering outside a dealer in Houston Yet !!!
Regards,
(Edited on 5-20-09 to update picture source)


_Modified by ialonso at 9:17 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

ok, that remote roof video made my eyes open and I got giddy...but i'm guessing it's only for automatic cars? just the same way a remote start wont work on a manual tranny?
If not, I. Want. It.








also, the "Largest Eos gathering outside a dealer in Houston Yet" comment really had me rolling.
thanks for getting my heart to skip a beat










_Modified by Small5 at 1:21 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_ok, that remote roof video made my eyes open and I got giddy...but i'm guessing it's only for automatic cars? just the same way a remote start wont work on a manual tranny?
If not, I. Want. It.








also, the "Largest Eos gathering outside a dealer in Houston Yet" comment really had me rolling.
thanks for getting my heart to skip a beat










I think it works on manual car as well. Bruce (flheat) has the the same roof manual and his car is also manual. Hehe.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_ok, that remote roof video made my eyes open and I got giddy...but i'm guessing it's only for automatic cars? just the same way a remote start wont work on a manual tranny?


Yes, I have it installed on mine and I have a manual. I love it. You should have seen the people gawk at the car yesterday when I was driving through the parking lot at Magic Kingdom and putting the top up right before I parked. Also it is nice being able to start the top from l 50 feet away and it being all the way down before you get into the car.


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flheat* »_
Yes, I have it installed on mine and I have a manual. I love it. You should have seen the people gawk at the car yesterday when I was driving through the parking lot at Magic Kingdom and putting the top up right before I parked. Also it is nice being able to start the top from l 50 feet away and it being all the way down before you get into the car.

if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost to get that done?


_Modified by Small5 at 10:02 AM 1-22-2007_


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Different Modules do different things. Darien has the LCT module installed. Check out the other threads about the topic, and if you have a comment on these be sure to post them in that other LCT thread so that all the comments are kept together, this way they will be easier for me to read when I'm ready to choose my module








LCT
http://www.l-c-t.com/LCT/acata....html
shop.kufatec.de Module (In German)
http://shop.kufatec.de/product....html
wilhelmy IT/ Mods4Car Module 
https://www.wilhelmy-it.de/sms...pos=1


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

awesome! thanks, will do!


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo.... (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Darien also added a Xenon kit to his car that looked Amazing !! the light kit includes a ballast, and bulbs. The kit did require some modification of the car housing, but it looks amazing.
This is the site were he bought the kit: 
http://www.mod-express.com


Ialonso, would you happen to know what model and how much Darien paid for the XENON kit?
Thx


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

He mentioned he paid around $200, but I not sure of the exact model. maybe he will chime in later with that info...


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (Small5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Small5* »_
if you don't mind me asking, how much did it cost to get that done?


I bought mine from LCT in November with the forum discount for $399. I think a discount still runs throught 01/31/07. I installed it myself in about 1.5 hours. I have had no issues with it and I use it at least twice a day.


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo.... (Rodriguw)*

Hehe, you could have asked me personally. Anyway, mine was the 5000K one and I paid the price shown on the site. 


_Modified by darien at 9:49 PM 1-24-2007_


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo.... (darien)*

Thanks Darien,
Can you please elavorate on the modifications you had to do to install the kit?


----------



## darien (Oct 28, 2006)

*Re: Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo.... (Rodriguw)*

Wilson,
Check your PM.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo.... (ialonso)*

Hi Israel:
Thanks for the great write-up of the get-together, and thanks also for all the links to further information. Great post.
Michael


----------



## BWB8771 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (flheat)*

Does this module allow you to open/close the top while moving, or is it just for remote activation?
http://store.l-c-t.com/store/p....html


----------



## BWB8771 (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's the video interview of the engineers. They discuss the roof operation while moving at around the 4:00 minute mark.


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: (BWB8771)*

Missing video link... This is news to me. I never heard anything about the roof being designed to operate while moving until now. The only thing that I've heard (reading this forum) is from a couple members clamoring about how irate VW is over these roof modules that allow this. Searching the archives for "roof module" will bring up all those discussions. They even lead one vender, mods4cars, to offer a special no-roof-operation-while-moving model to appease the crowd. 


_Modified by solarflare at 10:28 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## BWB8771 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: (solarflare)*

Whoops! here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttFySalw9kE
I don't think the top was *designed* to be operated while in motion, but the engineers seem to indicate it *can* be - at low speeds.
In this video they talk about how test subjects were more vigilant of the moving top than they were of the road or their surroundings.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: (BWB8771)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BWB8771* »_Whoops! here's the link:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttFySalw9kE
I don't think the top was *designed* to be operated while in motion, but the engineers seem to indicate it *can* be - at low speeds.
In this video they talk about how test subjects were more vigilant of the moving top than they were of the road or their surroundings.

I remember this video from the early days, but I also remember a member posting how the roof hit the A-pilar trim when closing it while he hit a por-hole... I am too lazy to look it up, but I remember it vividly...
YMMV... If I had it installed and ever used it, ater seeing those pictures, I would be darn sure the asphalt was like an ice rink for the next mile...


----------



## DonickCo (Nov 30, 2003)

*Re: Houston Get Together pictures, and LCT module demo.... (ialonso)*

i just installed the Mods4Car Module and it works GREAT!! i would only use the top well moving on flat smooth level ground free of any bumps, pritty much use common seance when using it. but i tell u is is great walking up to your car in a parking lot and start opining the tops as you approach the cart. i go tthe Mods4Car Module for under $300


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_
I remember this video from the early days, but I also remember a member posting how the roof hit the A-pilar trim when closing it while he hit a por-hole... I am too lazy to look it up, but I remember it vividly...
YMMV... If I had it installed and ever used it, ater seeing those pictures, I would be darn sure the asphalt was like an ice rink for the next mile...

Yeah, that was me, and it was just a slight dip in the pavement. The body of the car must have twisted just enough that the peg missed aligning with the hole and put a dent in the header and popped off the plastic trim. The closing processed seized and I had to drive a couple of blocks with the trunk open. My dealer fortunately repaired it without charging me.


----------

